# Gateway Antivirus /Anti Malware Solution?



## kjemison (Jun 25, 2011)

Good morning,

I am looking for information on a software solution that can inspect traffic coming into the network for virus' malware etc. at the gateway / router level. The customer has a typical network with 12 users on Windows desktops. Each desktop has anti virus software installed. Has anyone implemented such a solution? Ideas?
Thank you
Kell


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 25, 2011)

"Inspect traffic" is somewhat vague.  Generally only email is subject to antivirus scanning.  security/clamav has a milter for that.


----------



## Zare (Jun 25, 2011)

Squid in transparent mode with ClamAV, for http traffic.


----------



## kjemison (Jun 26, 2011)

Will look into the Squid solution. Thank you for your input... it is appreciated!
Kell


----------



## mharvey (Jul 7, 2011)

What you want and are asking for doesn't currently and never will exist. There is no reasonable way of scanning internet traffic for viruses as the process would end up making the network speed worse than dial up.

There are intrusion _detection_ systems such as snort that will detect when a virus is _already_ in the network. But the best defense is to set up a firewall and make sure that it blocks all ports other that what is necessary and to use a proxy such as Squid to block access to shady sites. Run some sort of spam filter or service for any email servers. And last but most importantly make sure users are *not* running as admin accounts on their systems!


----------

